# WANTED:- Breeder boxes (Nottingham/Derby)



## Mujician (Jul 18, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking for a few RUB style breeder boxes. Around 15"x11" ish. I'm in Ilkeston but will travel within reason to collect. Many thanks.


----------

